# 5010 Value codes



## pdonohew (Oct 7, 2011)

We have a insurance company using 5010 forms, but the clearing house is rejecting the claims for "value codes"  I can not find what these are and how to enter them.  I am billing for an OPPS facility.

Has anyone had anyone have experience with these codes.

Thanks
Pat Donohew, CPC, CASCC.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2011)

They are the same value codes you used for the UB 04.


----------

